# Worst IBS-C of my life & pumpkin seeds



## Matt P (Jun 21, 2011)

My background - male, 38 years old, suffered with constipation my whole life, especially with anxiety around events / holidays / work etc. or when stressed.
IBS wasn't diagnosed until 10 years ago. I am now self employed, largely because I work for myself, choose my own hours and have my own office - reduces my 'toilet / ibs anxiety'.

5 years ago I suffered my first severe constipation / 'impaction' issue which saw me in hospital with dehydration following a 'take 8 movicol saches' suggestion by my GP... enemas seemed to help and I was discharged after 4 days. Followed up with a clear colonoscopy test.

Managed any constipation or slowdown with Laxido ever since (basically the same as Movicol but orange flavoured).

Feb 2015 - major constipation, laxido saw me through it - eventually I passed what I like to call 'the cannonball' - always looks like a big heavy hard ball of stuff. God knows how it builds up.

Feb 2016... and major constipation back again. After 10 days Laxido got me moving beyond the 15 minute colon spasms and cramping, passing the broken stool, seemed to be all over but then something new - all stopped, no cannonball of relief, instead:

1. Pain beneath my ribs - high left between hip and rib, and high right like I'm being poked all the time.

2. Occasional pain above my belly button and to the left and right, sharp / scratchy.

Initially couldn't even sleep on my sides or back, couldn't sleep at all actually.

3. Now noticed that the pain on the right is worse after I eat, for about 2-3 hours.

4. Some lower back pain on the right or left.

This all started with me eating a 'pumpkin seed' health bar 4 weeks back, within an hour I had pain in my right side and diarrhoea / chills & fever has anybody else ever had difficulty with those? Reading online these can cause something called a 'seed bezoar' - I'm seriously wondering if that's what's inside me holding me up. The doctors confirmed I am still constipated, but after 4 enemas this week, 1 in A&E 3 at home with a nurse I am clear in the lower bowel but still getting these pains. So just relying on movicol to do something as per doctor's orders.

If it's not the pumpkin seed bar I am thinking maybe it's my gallbladder - the doctors are focusing on the constipation but I never had any pains like this before, usually just rectal pain if at all. Any thoughts? This has me seriously depressed and anxious which obviously isn't helping either! I shall be back to the GP on Monday to try and get an X-Ray referral as I no longer have any idea what's inside me!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you have diverticulitis? The reason I ask is sometimes people who have that have problems with digesting seeds.


----------



## Matt P (Jun 21, 2011)

Well it's a very good question which has crossed my mind. I would have thought it might show up on the colonoscopy in 2011 but I guess it could have developed since then. This is definitely a 'seed' issue, I've been saying to my wife for days of post laxative and enema evacuations "more seeds" and today I actually saw a couple on the edge of the toilet bowl, fished them out, rinsed them and clear as day they are sunflower seeds - which were a large proportion of the 'pumpkin health bar' I consumed 4 weeks ago! So I would say this is either diverticulitis or a seed bezoar (ball of compacted seeds). The fact the pains I am getting are what I'd call 'scratchy / itchy' and vary location from upper right, upper left and middle of my stomach but rarely all at the same time might suggest a few pockets have developed I guess. Hopefully seeing the GP tomorrow to get a referral and X-Ray. I am at least thankful that the pains do seem to be mobile, which puts my mind at rest of something more sinister (which we all worry about).


----------

